# In about a week and a half...



## dime (Jun 11, 2009)

I will be going on a 250 mile bike ride. from indy to bushnell, IL. western indiana and illinois is pretty flat right? wish me luck that i dont die, lol.


----------



## moe (Jun 11, 2009)

good luck, bro!!!
don't die on all of us


----------



## wartomods (Jun 11, 2009)

watch out the flats


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 11, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy shit!
Sounds like when you asked about what to do besides drinking so much, you really went and found something!


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 12, 2009)

wow, thats quite far. be careful and have fun!


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 12, 2009)

hell yeah! good luck


----------



## dime (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks guys, and ok arrow thanks for the advice


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jun 13, 2009)

Good luck man! are you pullin a trailer ?


----------



## dime (Jun 14, 2009)

no, there are alot of shithole towns on the way to refill water so all im gonna have is my pack


----------

